# ACHTUN!NG | Coming soon... (New Wheel inside)



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

... to a Hartmann Wheel dealer near you.








We're expecting a container to arrive sometime this week. Just wanted to share a quick teaser of one of our new styles.








*Hartmann S5 - 209 wheels in:*
▫ 19x8.5" ET25 5x112 bolt pattern
▫ 20x9.0" ET25 5x112 bolt pattern
If you'd like to pre-order please send an e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | Coming soon... ([email protected]!NG)*

First shipment of the all new Achtuning edition S5 wheel has arrived!!
Before we get a chance to add these to our website, I snapped some shots of the wheel sitting on our showroom floor. 








































Very pleasantly surprised with how the S5 wheels turned out!


----------



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

what whould it take to put these on a allroad?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (perm)*

Just a credit card. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bolt pattern and offset is perfect for the AR. The owner has one and I'm trying to convince him to throw a set on for pictures but we're shipping out a bunch of pre-orders right now so it might be a bit before we can get that picture posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]!NG)*

Hartmann S5 - 209 replica wheels are up on Achtuning and Hartmann now










Click on the images to direct you to the S5-209 product page.


----------

